# Why does everyone love L? (Death Note)



## Gregriii (Mar 8, 2015)

I've seen lots of fans of him. I can understand that the people likes his personality but i don't understand why is so popular


----------



## Mariah (Mar 8, 2015)

"Why do people like things?"
They just do. I'm sure the other characters in that show are liked by many other people as well.


----------



## lunathenia (Mar 8, 2015)

bc he is s*x


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 8, 2015)

I never saw the appeal of L myself when I watched Death Note, I always much preferred Light. 

There was a girl in my class who was fangirling hard over L when I was 14/15. It was kind of weird, she was totally smitten by him, he featured in her MSN screen name and everything. I hadn't watched Death Note at that point so I got the impression he must be this awesome character who you can't help but love, but it didn't turn out that way at all when I watched it.

So yeah, different people like very different things.


----------



## leeaboo (Mar 8, 2015)

L is 'mysterious' and socially inept, two things that teenaged girls tend to enjoy. Lots of people identify with how awkward he seems at times.
He's also very easily shipped with Light, which increases his value in the eyes of those who like yaoi (haha).


----------



## Caius (Mar 8, 2015)

Back when I watched the series I was interested in the thought processes of the characters and how they jumped from A) Concept to B) Conclusion. 

L and Light were both interesting characters is all.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Mar 8, 2015)

When I first watched Death Note, I absolutely despised L, didn't have any particular reason why other than he was the antagonist (I was like 13 or 14 at this time). However, as time went on and I started to actually pay attention and identify the characteristics of each character, I found out that L isn't that bad of a character and he actually turned out to be my favorite


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 8, 2015)

He's socially inept in a way that fans intriguing or cute rather than annoying. He also keeps us on our toes. We can never guess what he might do or say next, and people like unpredictability. Also, he's not bad on the eyes. For further examples, please see Sherlock Holmes, Sheldon Cooper, and Hannibal Lecter.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 8, 2015)

Because Light is an ******* and he's the other main character.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 8, 2015)

http://myanimelist.net/favorites.php?type=characters

L isn't that amazing. It's because Death Note is mainstream he gets so much attention in comparison to unique individuals from another anime series. I loved Death Note, but out of all the animes I've seen L doesn't even make it in my top 10 favorite characters. Honestly I don't even know how Okabe makes it in the top 10 of that list. He's kind of an annoying character.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 8, 2015)

Maybe it's because he eats a lot.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 8, 2015)

To be honest, I think he's kinda ugly...


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 8, 2015)

Everyone here Loves me because i am the worlds greatest detective. As well as a decent flirt


----------



## Keitara (Mar 8, 2015)

L was a cutie but I still liked Light more. The both were sweetiepies. 
Well, L had the voice of my favorite voice actor, Kippei Yamaguchi. And he just has a lovely personality and matching outer appearance. I could sympathize with him because he is weird, and me too '-'
weirdo power.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 8, 2015)

Bet they wouldn't like him if he didn't have hair.


----------



## Dulcettie (Mar 8, 2015)

I liked L because he had those huge bags under his eyes, and he was kinda freaky looking. I adore that aesthetic for some reason.


Spoiler



When I first started reading the manga I told my friend that his eyes reminded me of pandas. She then told me "You know, he dies choking on a panda cracker." I don't think that's how he actually died, but that comment did ruin the entire shock for me. u.u


----------



## elliebeebee (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't like him because he's cute, or he eats a lot: I like him because he's smart, he wants to stop Light (who creeps me out), and doesn't care about what people think of him. He isn't selfish- he wants to rid the world of Kira because it's what is needed to be done. Not for money, or fame.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 9, 2015)

I've never seen or read the series. All I know is this - he likes snacks (???) and he has some dark-ass circles under his eyes, so we're kindred spirits as far as I'm concerned. I'd give him a fist bump if he wasn't dead or w/e.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Mar 10, 2015)

Never cared for L. Ryuk is my favorite.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 10, 2015)

because yaoi

though Matsuda was clearly the best character


----------

